# Does your Golden "Talk"



## Oaklys Dad

Both my guys have their inside vocalizations. They let me know if I am scritching their ears, tummies, or good dog spots just right. They also have different sounds when they are excited or need me to do something. 

Outside Caue has learned to howl when he hears sirens. I honestly can't tell the difference between him and the fire trucks.


----------



## missmarstar

Sam makes whiney noises all the time. Its not like a high pitched whine like you'd think a dog would make, but more like a moaning-groaning kind of whine. He's also really good at the "loud sigh" too. He's such a drama queen. 

Dillon doesn't really make any noises normally... not unless he's wrestling with Sam.


----------



## mm03gn

Bailey is our noisy [email protected]($& ...and I use symbols because I just hate that word, even though it's what she is... She will bark at anything and everything these days...and when we're trying to talk her down (as she's under the bed barking at an animal she hears in a tree OUT THE WINDOW) she will lie under the bed and growl and groan forever...it's super annoying sometimes :doh:

Burg only makes "happy noises" she grunts and groans when you rub her tummy and give her cuddles...her noises are cute... haha can you tell Bay has been annoying us lately??


----------



## 3459

My first golden Abbey was a delightful clown with her vocalizations. She did the happy deep woo-woo grrr-ing sound with a treasure in her mouth, and a great imitation of the sound of Darth Vader breathing as she let me know she was waiting almost out of sight around the corner of the kitchen counter, hoping for a treat. She tried desperately to tell the vet she didn't want the thermometer inserted, all the while burying her hind end tightly on the floor between my feet, as far away from the vet as she could get it. Vocal goldens are soooo much fun! Now, my Chessie is delightful, but, unfortunately, she doesn't try to talk.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Rusty was a not much of a barker, but he WAS a vocalizer. Moans, groans, happy growls and roo roos. He also sighed loudly when he layed down for the night.

The new puppy, I'm still trying to figure out...she whines while she's playing with her toys.


----------



## beargroomer

Gibby doesn't bark much except when he's zooming after bath. He'll occasionally let out a baby bark when he's playing with the cat, and a big boy bark when he's abruptly awakened by a loud knock on the door. But mostly, he's not a barker.

He does roo roo, and make Chewbacca (moans and groans) sounds when DH comes home every night or when we have visitors. He'll also howl with a toy in his mouth and in playbow position when he greets me sometimes. And I love the "raaaaaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" he does when he yawns.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Roxy makes a sort of happy groan when you kiss her muzzel, but is otherwise quite quiet. 


Fred, on the other hand, is clearly training for a Chewbacca sound alike competition. He howls/groans/raoooows very loudly when we come home, come downstairs in the morning, gets a hug etc- he's been a talker since the first time we met him at 3 weeks. We call him Mr Grumbles.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tucker tries to talk. Shadow rarely barks, but he doesn't talk. Bailey is always silent, but he's not mine. I just include him in everthing.


----------



## herschelsmom

Our Herschel talks like crazy. He never barks to go out or anything, but just comes and vocalizes when he wants something. He goes crazy when people come home. You can just about hear him saying, "Oh, I missed you SO much!" He's nearly 4yo, and I think he is talking more and more.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Lets see... Beamer sings, Libby whines and Hudson talks, so I guess across all three, sometimes


----------



## sampsons mommy

oh mr sampson talks all day every day. sad, glad, happy, mad, frustrated, tired, hungry, it doesn't matter!


----------



## Heidi36oh

AndyFarmer said:


> Lets see... Beamer sings, Libby whines and Hudson talks, so I guess across all three, sometimes


LOL, sounds like my house Jack sings, Chewie talks and Chloe whines.
Sadie is the silent one!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoey makes a funny sound out of her nose.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, sounds like my house Jack sings, Chewie talks and Chloe whines.
> Sadie is the silent one!


Don't you wish you could record it? When Beamer sings outside, I uncontrollably giggle til my stomach hurts. It is the cutest thing! And his sister sings too, so I'm told!


----------



## Bock

Tysen just grunts whenever he has found that itch and is giving it a good scratch. Other than that he just makes noise sometimes when he dreams, when he's playing with another dog, and any protective barks. Besides those, it is pure silence,


----------



## Heidi36oh

AndyFarmer said:


> Don't you wish you could record it? When Beamer sings outside, I uncontrollably giggle til my stomach hurts. It is the cutest thing! And his sister sings too, so I'm told!


LOL, one of these days I will get all the singing, talking and whining on video..LOL


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

IF I'm trying to talk, Tailer is talking...I AM a Doggie Ventriloquist! Wish everyone could understand what I'm saying throught him...would be much easier! Silly Fur Kid!


----------



## PeanutsMom

Peanut is my big talker, Roo Rooing at everyone if they walk away from him when he wants cuddles. Buddy will do it when visitors come over or if we've been gone a while. Buddy's is with a toy (or whatevers handy) in his mouth crying whining and growly sounds. Peaches is pretty quiet but "in your face". Peanut really cracks me up because he'll talk back. I'll Roo Roo back at him and he'll do it back, or I say cut that out he'll do it kind of under his breath like he's getting away with something. I love my crazy goldens!


----------



## goldengirls550

Layla talks all the time : ). She talks when I ask her questions and when she gets really excited. I have to be careful so she doesn't talk and get points deducted in the obedience rings. Our family jokes that Layla is someone who talks just to hear herself talk. 

Aubrie used to never talk unless someone was coming into our yard who she doesn't know. Since I taught her how to speak recently she talks alot now, especially when she gets excited like when we are practicing Rally. Again, this may come back to bite me if I don't control it in the ring. :


----------



## hermione hewitt

Yep my little girl has very strong opinions, and she likes to tell you them, most of the time it's can we go on walks now.:bowl:


----------



## Carolyn GGA

*Sugar talks in her sleep!*

George, my boyfriend, and I raise Goldens. We have a 6 y/o that talks. She says "I want one." 
One night, George woke to what he thought were human voices. His first thought was that someone had broken in. But as he woke a little more, he realized that it was Sugar dreaming. She was saying her famous line, "I want one."
She is hilarious. I had her going one day and she said it 25 time in a row, for a cookie of course.
The customers love it. She loves to show off, so everyone is happy!
You can see a video of her talking on our website. http://www.godsgoldenacres.com and then clicking on her photo.


----------



## DanielleH

Both Shy & Ritchie are very talkative and little London is as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## kjarv24

Jake is 15weeks and talks up a storm...At first I found his vocalizations annoying but now I'm finding it's his way of expressing himself as someone else on the forum has put it. He whines, sighs, barks/growls...His favorite time to do it, is my LEAST favorite time to hear it--RIGHT when I get up around in the morning!
When we get up I let Jake out of his crate he will run to the door to go out to potty all the while still whining/barking because he's so excited...He pees Very quickly and then comes in & runs to the kitchen, He is made to sit/stay before getting to eat his meal and this REALLY gets him going LOL.. He also lets out a BIG sigh at night if we are being to loud while he's trying to nap.
Jake also gets very excited when I have treats in my hand and will nuzzle my hand "UP" While barking/growling, then sit, nuzzle my hand, then sit! He's letting me know hes ready to work for his treats I suppose--He's made to sit/stay before he does anything so he's learned to sit to get my attention. I definitely have a very vocal golden


----------



## HovawartMom

yes,she does!.When she is happy or seeking,for attention and only,at home!!.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Sadly, it's very rare that my Griff talks - or barks - he is a very quiet guy.

My Jake on the other hand was sooo verbal. We were lucky enough to get a video clip and I love to share it:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/afullmoon/?action=view&current=JakeTalking3.flv


----------



## stoushr

*my cooper moans*

he usually moans early in the morning. he grabs his stuffed tiger or duck and walks around for about 15-20 minutes just moaning or crying. if he sees someone he goes to a low moan. he is hilarious.


----------



## Debles

Gunner is the vocal one here. He groans, moans and roos alot! He is hilarious!

Selka is above "dog talk" He thinks he's human. : ) He does bark though when he wants to announce something!


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy squeals when she yawns, sighs when she's tired, and barks when she wants something or when she's really happy. Just the other day I was getting her things (toys, food, water, etc.) ready for her to spend the last couple of house of the work day outside before I returned to work from lunch. The weather had been dismal for about two weeks, and she hadn't been allowed outside time much at all. She knew what I was doing and gave me a happy dance and a "WOO! WOO-OO WOO!" because she was so happy. You can't make up fun stuff like that.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Sadly, it's very rare that my Griff talks - or barks - he is a very quiet guy.
> 
> My Jake on the other hand was sooo verbal. We were lucky enough to get a video clip and I love to share it:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/afullmoon/?action=view&current=JakeTalking3.flv


 
Ohmygosh! He said "I Love You"! I wish Sophie talked... She's such a quiet girl, although she gets right up in your face when she wants something. She speaks volumes with her eyes and body language. She does sigh deeply and groans sometimes, but my interpretation of "talk" is when they're really trying to convey a message.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Jester whines in a sing-songy fashion when we come home. He runs to get a toy to greet us with then wiggles and whines. We can really get him singing if we egg him on!


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith is quite a talker. she's another Chewbaca immitator, as well as a wide variety of groans, dramatic sighs and whining. she rarely barks.

it is kind of funny, but she's mostly quiet when we're out somewhere. she's just loud when she's home with her family.


----------



## nixietink

Vito is a big talker when we come home or visitors are over. He grabs a toy, whines, groans, makes chewbacca noises. The whole bit.


----------



## Tuckytuck

Our Tucker will be 11 in Feb of 2020 and he has always been a "singer" it is a sigh but more purposefully done....he "talks" to me.....anytime there is food around or even if I am just standing in the kitchen he will "hiss/sigh" and he knows what he is doing. He will speak when asked before a treat but other than that he just sighs...a well-bred golden is not a big barker...they are not bred to be barkers. Being "vocal" is def a golden thing when it comes to sighing/singing/talking to their owners.


----------



## Howler

Gwen said:


> One of the "special" traits of my goldens has been their ability to "talk". This is something that I've had to explain to a number of people including BIGDAWG when he entered our lives. Just the other day, a guest to our home commented that Razz was growling at them.:doh: Razz was carrying his favourite goose stuffed animal & was talking not growling. I honestly don't remember my other goldens talking that young - Razz is 15 weeks. He's now "talking" up a storm along with his big brother, Nyg.


Actually, and with no exaggeration, my biggest regret is that I did not support Murphy's attempts to talk "human" when he was a tiny puppy.

When I was upstairs I used to hear what sounded like voices from the ground floor, and when I went to investigate it was only Murphy mumbling by himself. There were no discernible words, just a collection of mumblings that from a distance I had mistaken for actual dialogue. I dismissed it and he gave up!

I deeply regret not entertaining that odd behaviour, by pretended to understand and engaging with it, because he might have believed in himself - he might have been a happier dog thinking he can speak, even though he cannot.

Now he just barks plainly. He does some human-like non-verbal communications such as "huff" when bored, or a more nasal "sneer" when he wins a game, but no talking. He sometimes does a grunt like Paddington bear, which I think is a happy sound.


----------

